# tutto il sistema - una sola partizione

## idonda

questa volta ho deciso, e l'ho fatto.

unica partizione reiserfs, 13 giga, tutto il sistema senza paritzione di swap.

che ne dite...  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Vantaggi di fare ciò?   :Question: 

Tra l'altro il reiser comincia starmi antipatico...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *idonda wrote:*   

> tutto il sistema senza paritzione di swap.

 

Quanta ram hai? Non mi sembra una cosa molto intelligente non usare la swap

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che la swap non si usato moltisso vabbe ma toglierla del tutto non saprei se e' una buona mossa. Io almeno 512M li avrei messi per la swap.

----------

## idonda

mah, in realtà era una prova e poi volevo vedere quanto in effetti il reiserfs fosse "più veloce"...

poi non lo so sta swap secondo me non viene utilizzata bene... volevo provare senza...boh..  :Very Happy: .. magari domani rimetto su un sistema con mezzo giga di swap come prima...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *idonda wrote:*   

> poi non lo so sta swap secondo me non viene utilizzata bene...

 

Si effettivamente con le quantita' di ram che abbiamo oggi la swap non e' molto usato ma io lascerei comunque un piccolo spazio per questa.

----------

## idonda

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *idonda wrote:*   poi non lo so sta swap secondo me non viene utilizzata bene... 
> 
> Si effettivamente con le quantita' di ram che abbiamo oggi la swap non e' molto usato ma io lascerei comunque un piccolo spazio per questa.

 

no dico che quando ce l'ho ho tutto il sistema rallentato da schifo...

----------

## =DvD=

 *idonda wrote:*   

> no dico che quando ce l'ho ho tutto il sistema rallentato da schifo...

 

Ma senza sarebbe peggio!! Quando la usi vuol dire che usi l'hd al posto della ram (ok non proprio cmq rende) ci credo che vai piu lento!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## idonda

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ma senza sarebbe peggio!! Quando la usi vuol dire che usi l'hd al posto della ram (ok non proprio cmq rende) ci credo che vai piu lento!!  

 

benissimo... quindi preferirrei un utilizzo più intelligente che non debba rallentare tutto!

----------

## =DvD=

 *idonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> benissimo... quindi preferirrei un utilizzo più intelligente che non debba rallentare tutto!

 

Penso che tu non abbia capito cosa sia lo spazio di swap, o che io non abbia capito cosa vuoi fare...   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: Last edited by =DvD= on Wed Jun 02, 2004 8:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idonda

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Penso che tu non abbia capito cosa sia lo spazio di swap, o che io non abbia capito cosa vuoi fare...   

 

volevo semplicemente eliminare quell'odioso caricamento, quando la swap è utilizzata e le finestre, caricandosi da hd ci mettono una vita a tirarsi su... tutto qua. 

io comunque ho 256mega di ram e ci vado piano per vedere come si comporta... finora nessun problema... e penso che con 512 neanche mi dovrei preoccupare...

----------

## =DvD=

 *idonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevo semplicemente eliminare quell'odioso caricamento, quando la swap è utilizzata e le finestre, caricandosi da hd ci mettono una vita a tirarsi su... tutto qua. 
> 
> io comunque ho 256mega di ram e ci vado piano per vedere come si comporta... finora nessun problema... e penso che con 512 neanche mi dovrei preoccupare...

 

Ma se te carichi roba in ram e non c'è piu spazio, e lui porello per ovviare a questo butta roba sullo swap, e facendolo rallenta. Se te la swap gliela levi dove la butta?? 

E' come levare le stampelle a uno che cammina piano, è vero tutti quelli che hanno le stampelle vanno piano, ma levarle non risolve molto...

E' un sintomo, non il problema.

Ora la tua "soluzione" ti porta (credo) alla situazione in cui:

a) non compili: nell handbook richiedono almeno 300Mb swap + ram per questo

b) (credo, mai sperimentato) se apri troppa roba contemporaneamente, alla fine ti dice che hai finito lo spazio in memoria, e invece che rallentare un po' non ti apre proprio piu nuovi programmi (nella migiore delle ipotesi... non so come si comporta il pinguino... prob bene!!)

UFF!! =) spero di essere stato chiaro...   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

[mod]

Piccolo richiamo all'ordine, soprattutto a idonda e =DvD=: quotate come si deve o non quotate per nulla. E' inutile e controproducente riportare l'intero messaggio cui rispondete, basta fare un po' di scrolling se proprio lo si vuole rileggere. Avete fatto addirittura quoting annidati di sei, sette post, per poi aggiungere una riga; devastante   :Shocked: 

Questo topic l'ho già ripulito, cercate però di usare il quoting correttamente, ovvero riportate solo la frase specifica cui rispondete se necessario, altrimenti non riportate nulla. In caso contrario si diminuisce la leggibilità dei vostri messaggi e si rende vano il significato del quoting. Grazie

[/mod]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *idonda wrote:*   

> no dico che quando ce l'ho ho tutto il sistema rallentato da schifo...

 

Il problema deriva da qualcos'altro sicuramente. Non e' colpa della swap. Se ti succede questo ci deve essere un altro motivo.

----------

## Danilo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *idonda wrote:*   
> 
> volevo semplicemente eliminare quell'odioso caricamento, quando la swap è utilizzata e le finestre, caricandosi da hd ci mettono una vita a tirarsi su... tutto qua. 
> 
> io comunque ho 256mega di ram e ci vado piano per vedere come si comporta... finora nessun problema... e penso che con 512 neanche mi dovrei preoccupare... 
> ...

 

Dunque fino ad un paio di anni fa se mancava ram Linux killava un processo preesistente (sembra in maiera random)...

Qualche settimana fa invece doxygen mi ha fatto resettare la macchina. Tux comunque non ti avverte  con finestre tipo windows.

Idonda, credo, veda il problema swap da un angolo sbagliato. Ricordo ai tempi di win3.1 veniva effettivamente consigliato di disabilitare lo swap a chi aveva "ben" 10 mb di ram (all'epoca con 4 mb ci facevano progetti edilizi).

Linux invece cerca di prendersi tutta la ram disponibile. Poi se vede (non ho capito come) che una parte di ram allocatra da un programma non la usa per niente comunque la butta su disco. Risultato: con lo swap hai un sistema piu' "scarico".

Non a caso ho trovato (sistema desktop) un uso di swap file di poche centinaia di kb sia quando avevo 256 mb che 700 mb (parlo della stessa macchina ovvio).

Per un problema di rallentamento io indagherei in un'altra direzione.

per esempio

```

hdparm  -tT /dev/hda

```

Inoltre se il tuo problema e' solo di performance mica usi kde/gnome?

Basta caricare kde che ti sono gia' partiti 150/200 mb...

Tempo addietro avevo usato winmaker (e qui piu' di qualcuno consiglia fluxbox).

----------

## zUgLiO

 *idonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io comunque ho 256mega di ram

 

Anche io ho 256 mb di RAM e di assicuro che la swap la uso eccome. Se non ci fosse la swap il tuo pc andrebbe peggio, non meglio.

----------

## randomaze

Per chi vuole approfondire in questa  pagina su kerneltrap si chiedono se la swap é realmente necessaria.

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per chi vuole approfondire in questa  pagina su kerneltrap si chiedono se la swap é realmente necessaria.

 

Ho letto solo un pezzo...

Una soluzione lollosa sarebbe quindi montarsi la swap su un ramdisk (a patto di avere TANTA ram).   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## idonda

allora ragazzi rileggendo mi accorgo che non sono stato molto chiaro.

ora ho un portatile con 256 di ram, quindi poca e una partizione di 500 di swap.

finchè utilizzavo flux, no problem... swap mai utilizzata e 150mb di memoria nacora liberi.

ok, ma ora che utilizzo xfce, la swap comincia a farsi sentire, soprattutto perchè sto anche emergendo e il sistema ha ripreso a rallentarsi... per cui penso che la soluzione sia cercare di utilizzare meno ram possile e fare in modo che il sistema non swappi mai.. purtoppo poi non si riprende da questo stato. va in swap e poi non la libera più una volta anche dopo che i programmi li ho chiusi.

----------

## =DvD=

che kernel usi? ce ne saranno sicuramente di ottimizzati per queste cose

----------

## idonda

io uso il 2.6.8-gentoo-r10

----------

## codadilupo

 *idonda wrote:*   

> volevo semplicemente eliminare quell'odioso caricamento, quando la swap è utilizzata e le finestre, caricandosi da hd ci mettono una vita a tirarsi su... tutto qua. 
> 
> io comunque ho 256mega di ram e ci vado piano per vedere come si comporta... finora nessun problema... e penso che con 512 neanche mi dovrei preoccupare...

 

beh, ma allora, se é questo che volevi fare, direi che la soluzione migliore é montare la swap su un ramdisk  :Wink: 

EDIT: oopss ! =DVD= l'ìaveva già detto !

Coda

----------

## idonda

mah, io credo che sta swap funziona male... se usata... insomma con   700mega di ram non vi ene mai utilizzata e il computer rimane veloce.

il problema è che con 256mega di ram, la swap viene utilizzata sicuramente già se utilizzi xfce; e non può essere più liberata una volta che chiudi i programmi che utilizzavi... adesso per esempio ho 130 mega liberi di ram + 50 di swap usati inutilmente... (inutilmente?, a me sembra di si.)

non c'è modo di liberarla.... magari spegnendola e riavviandola?

----------

## idonda

RAM: 130/256

SWAP: 460/510

spengo e riaccendo la inutile swap

RAM: 80/256

SWAP: 510/510

non è meglio così? sta tutto in ram quello che prima stva inutilmente in swap....mi chiedo perchè non utilizza fino all'ultimo mega di ram da solo, mi chiedo perchè poi non svuota la swap quando non serve più.

poi dopo un pò ecco che:

RAM: 80/256

SWAP: 508/510

non poteva utilizzare la ram invece della swap?

chiudo e riavvio xfce, riapro le stesse cose di prima:

RAM: 160/256

SWAP: 510/510

----------

## randomaze

 *idonda wrote:*   

> non è meglio così? sta tutto in ram quello che prima stva inutilmente in swap....

 

opinabile.

 *idonda wrote:*   

> mi chiedo perchè non utilizza fino all'ultimo mega di ram da solo

 

Perché se usa fino all'ultimo mega di RAM appena cerchi di allocare qualcos'altro il PC si ferma fino a che non ha liberato memoria mettendola nella swap.

 *Quote:*   

> mi chiedo perchè poi non svuota la swap quando non serve più.

 

La swap verrà svuotata quando il programma che usi richiederà le pagine di memoria che sono posteggiate sull'HD. Ricaricare in RAM memoria che non viene utilizzata dai programmi comporta una perdita di tempo inutile.

----------

